
Machine Learning in Entertainment- Flickstree - saurabh_singh
How about an app that helps you discover brilliant movies you&#x27;d love to watch with completely personalised and superb movie recommendations?<p>Searching movies to watch is a pain, especially when you want to rent or download films. You come across same set of popular films, or would already need to know a few films to look for.<p>And you end up searching for hours to decide that one film that you want to watch!<p>Flickstree solves this one BIG entertainment problem- through it’s unique and world class, movie recommendation engine!<p>Visit our campaign page at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1SvHLKS<p>Actively soliciting your feedback!
======
saurabh_singh
We are moving ahead with brisk pace, please see our campaign page for more
updates.

Ignite the passion, support :-)

